# Sims ranges for asa new rules a must read



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

There had been some discussion as to what exactly how the scoring is to be.... This thread has the answer ....If anymore questions about it....You might want to ask there...

http://asaforum.com/index.php?topic=7355.0


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Every group I been in has scored upper/lower 12s in the Sims shoot and the Team shoot......how can so many people be wrong for so long!


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

I have the feeling that everyone will still score both 12's.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I seriously need to proof read before I hit enter. Hopefully, everyone understands me here.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> I seriously need to proof read before I hit enter. Hopefully, everyone understands me here.


not a problem. thing is, if you're going for the upper 12 you have to call it. as i understand it, it only applies to the upper 12. you can still count a lucky lower 12, called or not.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Babyk said:


> Every group I been in has scored upper/lower 12s in the Sims shoot and the Team shoot......how can so many people be wrong for so long!


Yuuup...who knew, huh?


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I honestly didn't know


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

The times i shot it i shot lower twelves


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

it would be much easier to count all rings that way there is no confusion any you do or dont no calling anything


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

explains how the team shoot scores are so high, but everyone I ever shot with on the sims counted high and low 12


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

everyone ive shot with scores all rings hit...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

In all the years I have shot the simms it always been both the lower and high 12 were scored.

Someone needs to post rules around the Simms course for sure. I have shot with allot of pros on the simms and we all thought it was both 12.
Crazy.
DB


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Gona be a lot of confusion in Ga. I hope there are signs with the rules, because everyone I know counts all rings.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Every time I have ever shot it we counted both upper and lower .


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

I think all of you should be DQ'ED. JK


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Interesting lain:


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 15, 2005)

John-in-VA said:


> Every time I have ever shot it we counted both upper and lower .


Yup, that's what I was told when I first shot Simms, and every year since. They better put some signs in BIG BOLD LETTERS on the sign up table and at the start of both ranges... that way those that pay attention (about 30%) will know so they can start arguments with the 60% that won't pay attention to BIG BOLD LETTERS.... That leaves 10% who will probably get in their own groups and keep scoring both like they always have either because they are all oblivious or don't like the new rule.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

To change it now would be crazy..would make it even more of a uneven playing field. Some would not get the memo and would still score both rigs and not know.....I personally feel that there should be a vote at the Shoot in GA to see what the people want.....


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

I see mass confusion on the horizon.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Babyk said:


> To change it now would be crazy..would make it even more of a uneven playing field. Some would not get the memo and would still score both rigs and not know.....I personally feel that there should be a vote at the Shoot in GA to see what the people want.....




Not really..... 1) they have to go the table to sign up....and/or get their card. 2) The sign im sure will be at the table. and all Kim has to do is tell them when they come up to get their card. Just like any other kind of shoot/club shoot thing.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

bhtr3d said:


> Not really..... 1) they have to go the table to sign up....and/or get their card. 2) The sign im sure will be at the table. and all Kim has to do is tell them when they come up to get their card. Just like any other kind of shoot/club shoot thing.


you will still have some that will score all the rings, count all the rings and everyone is equal...


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

tntone said:


> you will still have some that will score all the rings, count all the rings and everyone is equal...


If thats how most people want it then I believe you should have to call your shot. Its known distance so IMO I think you should have to either be shooting to hit the lower 12 or call the upper 12. Alot of guys dont mean to hit the upper and get the score. I dont feel that is rt. Regardless you should have to call the upper 12. I wish we could on the Pro Ranges.
Jame


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

ASA will have the final say but I can tell you all the Sims courses I have shot everyone in the group was on the same page of counting all rings (upper/lower 12s and 14s) and on the Pro/AM I have shot my Pro or Sr Pro on the stake counted upper/lower 12s and 14s. This if changed may cause more confusion more than anything...say I light it up on the sims and shot a score good for lower 12s and 14s but get beat by a guy who was counting uppers/lowers and 14s?? 


Heck I heard in one group that they counted the upper/lower 12s 14s and Center 11 as 12s!!!!!! No wounder the scores for sims are freaking so high sometimes idk


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Does you anyone know why in some classes Saturday you shoot lowers and Sundays you shoot uppers???


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is a thought, put one stinking 12 ring in there and then we know which one to shoot at because there is only one of them to choose from.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Padgett said:


> Here is a thought, put one stinking 12 ring in there and then we know which one to shoot at because there is only one of them to choose from.


ASA shoots both upper and bottom during shoots. There not going to make special targets just for the SIMMS.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Babyk said:


> Does you anyone know why in some classes Saturday you shoot lowers and Sundays you shoot uppers???


This was done when marked distance started. Helps keeps the 12 rings from getting totally shot out. One class may shoot lower and others shoot higher.
DB


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

In most classes you shoot the lower on Saturday and the upper one on Sunday .I did shoot the K45 with 6 shooter on the stake and we could shoot the upper or the lower both days .


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

When you guys shot uppers and lowers in the K-45 on Sarurday and Sunday did you guys have to call the upper 12 before you shot for it???

That was in Florida 2012 correct


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Heard that the 14 ring will be going bye bye next year anyways 

Why would they not just go back to the old model cuts of the McKenzie targets with just the corner Pro 12 then we wouldn't have to worry about of people are calling connectors right or some been in my group didn't even know what a connector was


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Heard that the 14 ring will be going bye bye next year anyways
> 
> Why would they not just go back to the old model cuts of the McKenzie targets with just the corner Pro 12 then we wouldn't have to worry about of people are calling connectors right or some been in my group didn't even know what a connector was


Another rumor.....


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Babyk said:


> When you guys shot uppers and lowers in the K-45 on Sarurday and Sunday did you guys have to call the upper 12 before you shot for it???
> 
> That was in Florida 2012 correct


No, If their are 6 people to a stake and the are a certian number of targets that have that ( dont ask me I dont know the cutoff number for that ) They will shoot up and lowers to count. 
K45 has had that happen.
Open B has had that happen as well.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

bhtr3d said:


> Another rumor.....


Really, well everyone was disscussing it at Texas. 
DB


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> Another rumor.....


I heard it come from Mike's mouth that the 14's are gone next year.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Not another romour I can assure you that this came out in the ASA meeting they had in FL

I am not a keypad hero I don't type it unless it is cold hard facts


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Babyk said:


> Not another romour I can assure you that this came out in the ASA meeting they had in FL
> 
> I am not a keypad hero I don't type it unless it is cold hard facts


Ok...I must of not been there


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Said there doing it cause the clubs buying the targets are getting some with back broke out from the ranges cause of a lot of 14 are attempted on them 

They said it would improve the targets people were buying off the ranges


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Babyk said:


> Not another romour I can assure you that this came out in the ASA meeting they had in FL
> 
> I am not a keypad hero I don't type it unless it is cold hard facts


no fun in that...


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Babyk said:


> Said there doing it cause the clubs buying the targets are getting some with back broke out from the ranges cause of a lot of 14 are attempted on them
> 
> *They said it would improve the targets people were buying off the ranges*


anybody interested in splitting a range?


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

I am pM me if we can get the pro range ill be interested


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

shot with dee faulks on the k 45 range 2 years ago and we shot both upper and lower 12's! he said that they had done a study on the "sims" with shooting and scoring both 12's and that most of the "good shooters" would not luck into the one or the other and therefore the people that were winning were winning out right by out shooting the others wether both 12's were in play or not!! so apparently he didn't know that we were not supposed to be shooting both 12's on the "sims" either!!! and he is on the committee!!!!


----------



## frdstang90 (Jul 11, 2008)

So do both count or not?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

frdstang90 said:


> So do both count or not?


Only the bottom count is what I feel Terrell is saying on ASA website. I am confused though.
DB


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

bhtr3d said:


> Another rumor.....


That I hope is true and 99.% certain it is.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> Only the bottom count is what I feel Terrell is saying on ASA website. I am confused though.
> DB


i think there was some confusion/griping at the sims today.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

carlosii said:


> i think there was some confusion/griping at the sims today.


I can only imigine. No signs posted!
DB


----------



## solocam9696 (Oct 12, 2008)

It was on the trailer today talking about what 12 counts. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Signs were posted on the ASA trailer.


----------

